

How to bullshit programmers - nadam
http://google.com/search?q=you+concentrate+on+business+logic

======
ktosiek
The more UI elements and DB integration you have the more you concentrate on
business logic, yes. Of course, nothing is as reusable and generic as we would
like but still having a good framework (that you can side-step if needed)
helps a lot.

